# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  الذلة وأسبابها

## أبو فراس السليماني

*الذِلة وأسبابها*


د. أمين بن عبدالله الشقاوي


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله،
وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له،
وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله.

وبعد:

قال أمير المؤمنين عمر رضي الله عنه: 

« إنا كنا أذل قوم فأعزنا الله بالإسلام، 
فمهما نطلب العز 
بغير ما أعزنا الله به
أذلنا الله » [1].

قال الراغب:

« الذل متى كان من جهة الإنسان
نفسه لنفسه فمحمود،

نحو قوله تعالى: 

﴿ أَذِلَّةٍ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ
أَعِزَّةٍ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ ﴾ 

[المائدة: 54]، 


وقوله تعالى: 

﴿ وَلَقَدْ نَصَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ بِبَدْرٍ وَأَنْتُمْ أَذِلَّةٌ 
فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ ﴾

[آل عمران: 123]ا ه ـ.[2]


وفيما عدا ذلك
يكون مذموماً؛
لأن العِزَّة لله ولرسوله وللمؤمنين.

=============
[1] جزء من حديث في مستدرك الحاكم (1/236- 237)،
وقال الحاكم: صحيح على شرط الشيخين، 
وقال محققه: سنده صحيح.

[2] المفردات ص 181.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومن أسباب الذل 
الذي جعله الله عقوبة 
لمن عصاه، وخالف أمره 
وأمر رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:

أن من كفر به 
وحارب أولياءه أذلَّه الله ، 


قال تعالى عن اليهود:

﴿ ضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الذِّلَّةُ أَيْنَ مَا ثُقِفُوا 
إِلَّا بِحَبْلٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَحَبْلٍ مِنَ النَّاسِ

وَبَاءُوا بِغَضَبٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ 
وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الْمَسْكَنَةُ 

ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ
وَيَقْتُلُونَ الْأَنْبِيَاءَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ
ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَوْا
وَكَانُوا يَعْتَدُونَ ﴾

[آل عمران: 112].


قال ابن جرير: 

يقول جل ثناؤه: 

أُلزم اليهود المكذبون بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
الذلة أينما كانوا من الأرض،
وبأي مكان كانوا من بقاعها
من بلاد المسلمين والمشركين

﴿ إِلَّا بِحَبْلٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَحَبْلٍ مِنَ النَّاسِ ﴾

أي: السبب الذي يأمنون به على أنفسهم من المؤمنين
وعلى أموالهم وذراريهم من عهد وأمـان
تقدم لهم عقده، 
قبل أن يُثْقَفُوا في بلاد الإسلام [3].


=============

[ 3 ] تفسير ابن جرير (3/1921).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأخبر جل وعلا
 أنه كتب الذُّل والصَّغار عليهم،

 قال تعالى: 
 ﴿ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اْتَّخَذُواْ الْعِجْلَ 
سَيَنَالُهُمْ غَضَبٌ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ
 وَذِلَّةٌ فِي الحْيَاَةِ الدُّنْيَا 
وَكَذَلِكَ نَجِزِيْ الْمُفْتَرِينَ ﴾
 
 [الأعراف: 152].

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى عن أهل الكتاب: 

﴿ قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ
 وَلا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ 
وَلا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ 

مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ 
حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ
 وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ ﴾

 [التوبة:29].


قال ابن كثير: 

« أي أذلاء 
حقيرون 
مهانون »[4]. 

*=============*
[4] تفسير ابن كثير (7/176)

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومن أسباب الذُّل والهوان:*

التكبر على أوامر الله 
والاحتقار لعباد الله،

 روى الترمذي في سننه 
من حديث عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص
 رضي الله عنهما: 
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 

« يحشر المتكبرون يوم القيامة أمثال الذر 
في صور الرجال 
*يغشاهم الذُّل* من كل مكان 
فيساقون إلى سجن في جهنم يسمى بولس،
 فتعلوهم نار الأنيار,
 يسقون من عصارة أهل النار
 طينة الخبال » [5]. 

*=============*
[5] ص406 برقم 2492، وقال الترمذي: هذا حديث حسن صحيح

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومنها

 ترك الجهاد في سبيل الله 
والاشتغال بالدنيا،

 روى أبو داود في سننه 
من حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما: 
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:

 « إذا تبايعتم بالعينة
 وأخذتم أذناب البقر
 ورضيتم بالزرع 
وتركتم الجهاد
 سلط الله عليكم ذُلاً, 

لا ينزعه 
حتى ترجعوا إلى دينكم » [6]. 

*=============*
[6] ص 386 برقم 3462، 
وصححه الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في السلسلة الصحيحة (1/42) برقم 11.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومنها النفاق, 

قال تعالى:

 ﴿ يَقُولُونَ لَئِنْ رَجَعْنَا إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ 
لَيُخْرِجَنَّ الْأَعَزُّ مِنْهَا الْأَذَلَّ 

وَلِلَّهِ الْعِزَّةُ 
وَلِرَسُولِهِ 
وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ 

وَلَكِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ لا يَعْلَمُونَ ﴾

 [المنافقون:8]، 


وكما أن الذُّل عقوبة في الدنيا، 
فهو كذلك عقوبة في الآخرة، 

قال تعالى:

 ﴿ وَتَرَاهُمْ يُعْرَضُونَ عَلَيْهَا 

خَاشِعِينَ مِنَ الذُّلِّ 

يَنْظُرُونَ مِنْ طَرْفٍ خَفِيٍّ ﴾

 [الشورى:45].

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وبالجملة فكل من عصى الله، 
وخالف أمر رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

أصابه الذُّل والصَغار
 بقدر معصيته، 


كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 « وجُعل الذُّل والصَغار 

على من خالف أمري » [7]. 

*=============*

[7] جزء من حديث في مسند الإمام أحمد (2/92)، 
وصححه الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله 
في صحيح الجامع الصغير (1/545-546) رقم 2831.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال ابن المبارك:


رأيتُ الذنوبَ تُميتُ القلوبَ

 وقد يُورثُ الذُّلَّ إدمانُها

وتركُ الذنوبِ حياةُ القلوبِ 

وخيرٌ لنفسكَ عصيانُها

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأهل المعصية يجدون الذُّل في قلوبهم، 
وإن حاولوا إخفاءه.


قال الحسن البصري رحمه الله:

 « إنهم وإن طقطقت بهم البغال [8]،
 وهملجت[9] بهم البراذين [10]،
 إن ذُل المعصية لفي قلوبهم،

 أبى الله 
إلا أن يُذل من عصاه » [11]،


 كما قال تعالى:

 ﴿ وَمَنْ يُهِنِ اللَّهُ 

فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ مُكْرِمٍ 
إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَفْعَلُ مَا يَشَاءُ ﴾ 

[الحج:18]. 

*=============*
[8] طقطقت البغال: صوّتت حوافرها. 
[9] هملجت: أي مشت مشياً سهلاً.
[10] البرذون: الفرس غير الأصيل.
[11] الجواب الكافي، ص53.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد علَّمنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

أن نستعيذ بالله من الذُّل، 

روى أبو داود في سننه 
من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه:

 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقول:

 « الَّلهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ 

مِنَ الْفَقْرِ 
وَاْلقِلِّةِ

 وَالذِّلَّةِ » [12]. 

*=============*
[12] ص183 برقم 1544،
 وصححه الشيخ الألباني في صحيح سنن أبي داود (1/287) برقم 1366.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وروى البخاري ومسلم في صحيحيهما 
من حديث أنس رضي الله عنه:
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:  
« الَّلهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ  
مِنَ الهمِّ وَالْحُزْنِ، 
وَالْعَجْزِ وَالْكَسَلِ، 
وَالْبُخْلِ وَالْجُبْنِ،  
وَمِن ضَلَعِ الدَّيْنِ  
وَغَلَبَةِ الرِّجَالِ » [13]. 

*=============*
[13] ص556 برقم 2893، وصحيح مسلم ص1085 برقم 1365.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والعِزة لمن أطاع الله، 

قال تعالى: 

﴿ مَنْ كَانَ يُرِيدُ الْعِزَّةَ 
فَلِلَّهِ الْعِزَّةُ جَمِيعاً

 إِلَيْهِ يَصْعَدُ الْكَلِمُ الطَّيِّبُ 
وَالْعَمَلُ الصَّالِحُ يَرْفَعُهُ ﴾ 

[فاطر:10]. 

وقال تعالى: 

﴿ قُلِ اللَّهُمَّ مَالِكَ الْمُلْكِ
 تُؤْتِي الْمُلْكَ مَنْ تَشَاءُ 
وَتَنْزِعُ الْمُلْكَ مِمَّنْ تَشَاءُ 
وَتُعِزُّ مَنْ تَشَاءُ 
وَتُذِلُّ مَنْ تَشَاءُ 

بِيَدِكَ الْخَيْرُ 
إِنَّكَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ ﴾

 [آل عمران:26]


 أي: تعز من تشاء بطاعتك،
 وتذل من تشاء بمعصيتك، 
كما قال المفسرون.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والمؤمن هو العزيز

 وإن قلَّ ماله أو جاهه،


 قال تعالى:

 ﴿ وَلِلَّهِ الْعِزَّةُ
 وَلِرَسُولِهِ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ ﴾ 


[المنافقون: 8]،


 وكان من دعاء السلف: 

« اللَّهم أعزنا بطاعتك، 

ولا تذلنا بمعصيتك » [14].
 

*=============*
[14] الجواب الكافي، ص53.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والمؤمنون أعزة وإن قلّوا ,
 والله ناصرهم 
إذا صدقوا في إيمانهم وطاعة ربهم،

 قال تعالى:

 ﴿ وَلَقَدْ نَصَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ بِبَدْرٍ 
وَأَنْتُمْ أَذِلَّةٌ 
فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ ﴾

 [آل عمران:123].

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي مسند الإمـام أحمد 
من حديث أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه:

 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 قال للأنصار: 

« أَلَمْ تكُونُوا أَذِلَّةً 

فَأَعَزَّكُمُ اللهُ ؟! »[15]. 

=============
[15] مسند الإمام أحمد (18/105) برقم 11547،
 وقال محققوه: إسناده صحيح، وأصله في الصحيحين.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والذُّل له عدة معــانٍ: 
التواضع: 
قال تعالى:  
﴿ فَسَوْفَ يَأْتِي اللَّهُ بِقَوْمٍ يُحِبُّهُمْ  
وَيُحِبُّونَهُ أَذِلَّةٍ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ﴾ 
[المائدة:54]،  

وقال تعالى: 
﴿ وَاخْفِضْ لَهُمَا جَنَاحَ الذُّلِّ مِنَ الرَّحْمَةِ ﴾ 
[الإسراء: 24].

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

القِلة : 

قال تعالى: 

﴿ وَلَقَدْ نَصَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ بِبَدْرٍ
 وَأَنْتُمْ أَذِلَّةٌ ﴾


 [آل عمران: 123].

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

السهولة:


 قال تعالى: 


﴿ وَذُلِّلَتْ قُطُوفُهَا 
تَذْلِيلاً ﴾ 


[الإنسان: 14]،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

 « لا بد من أذى لكل من كان في الدنيا،
 فإن لم يصبر على الأذى
 في طاعة الله 
بل اختار المعصية، 
كان ما يحصل له من الشر 
أعظم مما فرّ منه بكثير،

 قال تعالى: 

﴿ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَقُولُ ائْذَنْ لِي وَلا تَفْتِنِّي 
أَلا فِي الْفِتْنَةِ 
سَقَطُوا ﴾

 [التوبة: 49]،


 ومن احتمل الهوان والأذى في طاعة الله 
على الكرامة والعز في معصية الله، 
كما فعل يوسف عليه السلام 
وغيره من الأنبياء ـ عليهم السلام ـ والصالحين،
 كانت العاقبة له في الدنيا والآخرة ، 

وكان ما حصل له من الأذى 
قد انقلب نعيماً وسروراً، 

كما أن ما يحصل لأرباب الذنوب 
من التنعم بالذنوب ينقلب حزناً وثبوراً.

فيوسف صلى الله عليه وسلم خاف الله من الذنوب، 
ولم يخف من أذى الخلق 
وحبسهم إذا أطاع الله

 بل آثر الحبس والأذى مع الطاعة

 على الكرامة والعز وقضاء الشهوات 
ونيل الرئاسة والمال مع المعصية،

 فإنه لو وافق امرأة العزيز نال الشهوة، 
وأكرمته المرأة بالمال والرئاسة 
وزوجها في طاعتها، 

فاختار يوسف الذل والحبس،
 وترك الشهوة والخروج عن المال والرئاسة 
مع الطاعة

 على العز والرئاسة والمال وقضاء الشهوة
 مع المعصية [16]،

*=============*
[16] الفتاوى (15/132).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال وهب بن منبه:

 لما مرَّ يوسف على امرأة العزيز 
بعدما أصبح عزيز مصر 
قالت:

 الحمد لله الذي جعل العبيد ملوكاً بطاعته،

 والملوك عبيداً بمعصيته [17]. 

=============
[17] تفسير القرطبي (11/382).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 أن المستقبل لهذا الدين، 
وأن الله سيوصله إلى الناس كافة، 
ولو كره الكافرون، 

روى الإمام أحمد في مسنده 
من حديث تميم الداري رضي الله عنه 
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 

« لَيَبْلُغَنَّ هَذَا الأَمْرُ مَا بَلَغَ اللَّيْلُ وَالنَّهَارُ، 
وَلاَ يَتْرُكُ اللهُ بَيْتَ مَدَرٍ وَلاَ وَبَرٍ 
إلاَّ أَدْخَلَهُ اللُه هَذَا الدَّينَ بِعِزِّ عَزِيزِ،

 أو بِذُلِّ ذَلِيلِ، 

عزاَّ يُعزُّ اللهُ بِهِ الإِسْلَامَ،

 وَذُلاًّ

يُذِلُّ اللهُ بهِ الْكُفْرَ. 


وكان تميم الداري رضي الله عنه يقول:

 قد عرفت ذلك في أهل بيتي،
 لقد أصاب من أسلم منهم 
الخير والشرف والعز، 

ولقد أصاب من كان منهم كافراً
 الذُّل والصغار والجزية » [18].

والحمدُ لله رب العالمين،
 وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد، 
وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
 

http://www.alukah.net/sharia/0/19904/ 

*=============*
[18] مسند الإمام أحمد (28/154) برقم 16957،
 وقال محققوه: إسناده صحيح على شرط مسلم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

من الأخلاق المذمومة 
الذُّل 


تعريف الذُّل لغةً واصطلاحًا 

تعريف الذُّل لغةً: 
الذُّل: نقيض العزِّ،  
وأصل هذه المادة يدلُّ على الخُضوع،
والاستكانة، 
واللِّين،  
يقال: 
ذلَّ يذِلُّ ذُلًّا وذِلَّة وذَلالة ومَذلَّة،
إذا ضَعُف وهان، 
فهو ذليل بيِّن الذُّل والمذلة 
من قوم أذلاء وأذلة وذلال. 
والذُّل: الخسة. 
وتذلل له: أي: خضع .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

تعريف الذُّل اصطلاحًا: 

 
قال ابن عاشور: 

( الذلة: خضوع في النفس،
 واستكانة 
من جراء العجز عن الدفع ) . 

 
وقال العسكري:

 ( الذلة الضعف عن المقاومة ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الفرق بين الذُّل وبعض الصفات
 
- الفرق بين الذُّل و الضعة: 

الذُّل:
 بسبب خارجي عن الإنسان
 بأن يقهره غيره .

الضعة:
 إنما هي بفعل المرء بنفسه، 

وقد يسمَّى ذليلًا؛
 لأنه يستحق الذُّل

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

- الفرق بين الذُّل و الصَّغار: 

(الصَّغار هو الاعتراف بالذُّل والإقرار به،
 وإظهار صغر،

 وخلافه الكبر وهو إظهار عظم الشأن، 

وفي القرآن:

 {سَيُصِيبُ الَّذِينَ أَجْرَمُواْ 
صَغَارٌ عِندَ اللّهِ}

 [الأنعام: 124] 

وذلك أنَّ العصاة بالآخرة مقرون بالذلِّ،
 معترفون به،

 ويجوز أن يكون ذليل 
لا يعترف بالذلِّ )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

- الفرق بين الذُّل والخزي: 

( الخزي ذلٌّ مع افتضاح، 

وقيل: هو الانقماع لقبح الفعل، 

والخزاية الاستحياء؛ 
لأنه انقماع عن الشيء لما فيه من العيب،

 قال ابن درستويه:
 الخزي الإقامة على السوء خزي يخزى خزيًا، 
وإذا استحيا من سوء فعله أو فعل به
 قيل خزي يخزى خزاية؛ 
لأنهما في معنى واحد، 

وليس ذلك بشيء؛ 
لأنَّ الإقامة على السوء 
والاستحياء من السوء 
ليسا بمعنى واحد )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الفرق بين الخضوع والذل: 

الخضوع 

(هو التطامن ، 
والتطأطؤ، 
ولا يقتضي أن يكون معه خوف..

 والخاضع المطأطئ رأسه وعنقه..

 وقد يجوز أن يخضع الإنسان تكلفًا 
من غير أن يعتقد أن المخضوع له فوقه.

 الخضوع في البدن والإقرار بالاستجداء.

الذُّل الانقياد كرهًا، 

ونقيضه العزُّ وهو الإباء والامتناع، 

والانقياد على كره،
 وفاعله ذليل والذُّل والانقياد طوعًا، 
وفاعله ذلول )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الفرق بين التذلل والذُّل: 

( التذلل فعل الموصوف به، 
وهو إدخال النفس في الذلِّ، 

كالتحلم إدخال النفس في الحلم،

 والذليل الفعول به الذُّل 
من قبل غيره في الحقيقة،
 وإن كان من جهة اللفظ فاعلًا، 

ولهذا يمدح الرجل بأنه متذلل،
 ولا يمدح بأنه ذليل؛

 لأن تذلـله لغيره اعترافه له والاعتراف حسن،
 ويقال العلماء متذللون لله تعالى، 
ولا يقال أذلاء له سبحانه )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الفرق بين الإذلال والإهانة:

إذلال الرجل للرجل
 أن يجعله منقادًا على الكره،
 أو في حكم المنقاد .

الإذلال لا يكون إلا من الأعلى للأدنى . 

نقيض الإذلال الإعزاز .

الإهانة:

الهوان مأخوذ من تهوين القدر،
 وأن يجعل هذا المرء صغير الأمر لا يبالى به.

والاستهانة تكون من النظير للنظير.
نقيض الإهانة الإكرام

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ذم الذُّل والنهي عنه
 
أولاً :
 في القرآن الكريم
 
- قال تعالى:  
 { وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ
 الذِّلَّةُ وَالْمَسْكَنَةُ

 وَبَآؤُوْاْ بِغَضَبٍ مِّنَ اللَّهِ 

ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُواْ يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ

 وَيَقْتُلُونَ النَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ 

ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَواْ

 وَّكَانُواْ يَعْتَدُونَ } 

[البقرة: 61].
 

قال ابن كثير: 

( وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الذِّلَّةُ وَالْمَسْكَنَةُ أي:

 وضعت عليهم وألزموا بها شرعًا وقدرًا، 

أي: لا يزالون مستذلين،

 من وجدهم استذلهم وأهانهم، 

وضرب عليهم الصَّغار، 

وهم مع ذلك في أنفسهم أذلاء متمسكنون..

 وقال الضحاك: 

وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الذِّلَّةُ قال:

 الذل... 


وقال الحسن:

 أذلهم الله فلا منعة لهم،

 وجعلهم الله تحت أقدام المسلمين. 

ولقد أدركتهم هذه الأمة 
وإن المجوس لتجبيهم الجزية )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى:

{ قُلِ اللَّهُمَّ مَالِكَ الْمُلْكِ 
تُؤْتِي الْمُلْكَ مَن تَشَاء 
وَتَنزِعُ الْمُلْكَ مِمَّن تَشَاء 
وَتُعِزُّ مَن تَشَاء 

وَتُذِلُّ مَن تَشَاء 

بِيَدِكَ الْخَيْرُ 
إِنَّكَ عَلَىَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ }

[آل عمران: 26 ].


قال الشوكاني:

 ( قوله: وَتُذِلُّ مَن تَشَاء أي:
 في الدنيا، أو في الآخرة، أو فيهما ) .

وقال أبو حيان الأندلسي: 

( وَتُعِزُّ مَن تَشَاء وَتُذِلُّ مَن تَشَاء قيل: 
محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه، 
حين دخلوا مكة في اثني عشر ألفًا ظاهرين عليها، 

وأذلَّ أبا جهل وصناديد قريش 
حتى حزت رؤوسهم
 وألقوا في القليب.

 وقيل: بالتوفيق والعرفان،

 وتذل بالخذلان.


 وقال عطاء:

 المهاجرين والأنصار 
وتذل فارس والروم.

 وقيل: بالطاعة وتذل بالمعصية. 

وقيل: بالظفر والغنيمة 
وتذل بالقتل والجزية. 

وقيل: بالإخلاص وتذل بالرياء.

 وقيل بالغنى 
وتذل بالفقر.

 وقيل: بالجنة والرؤية 
وتذل بالحجاب والنار،
 قاله الحسن بن الفضل. 

وقيل: بقهر النفس 
وتذل باتباع الخزي،

 قاله الوراق.

 وقيل: بقهر الشيطان 
وتذل بقهر الشيطان إياه، 
قاله الكتاني. 

وقيل: بالقناعة والرضا 
وتذل بالحرص والطمع،

 وينبغي حمل هذه الأقاويل على التمثيل؛
 لأنه لا مخصص في الآية،
 بل الذي يقع به العزُّ والذُّلُّ
 مسكوت عنه )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

- وقال سبحانه: 

{ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُواْ الْعِجْلَ 

سَيَنَالُهُمْ غَضَبٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ 

وَذِلَّةٌ فِي الْحَياةِ الدُّنْيَا 

وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُفْتَرِينَ } 

[الأعراف: 152 ].

 
قال الطبري:

 ( يقول تعالى ذكره:

 إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُواْ الْعِجْلَ إلهًا

 سَيَنَالُهُمْ غَضَبٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ، 

بتعجيل الله لهم ذلك 

وذلة
 وهي الهوان؛

لعقوبة الله إياهم على كفرهم بربهم في الحياة الدنيا، 

في عاجل الدنيا 

قبل آجل الآخرة ) .


وقال ابن عاشور:

 (معنى: نيل الذلة إياهم 

أنهم يصيرون مغلوبين لمن يغلبهم،

 فقد يكون ذلك بتسليط العدو عليهم،

 أو بسلب الشَّجاعَة من نفوسهم. 

بحيث يكونون خائفين العدو، 

ولو لم يسلط عليهم،

 أو ذلة الاغتراب إذ حرمهم الله ملك الأرض المقدسة 

فكانوا بلا وطن طول حياتهم 

حتى انقرض ذلك الجيل كله، 

وهذه الذلة عقوبة دنيوية قد لا تمحوها التوبة،

 فإن التوبة إنما تقتضي العفو عن عقاب التكليف،

 ولا تقتضي ترك المؤاخذة بمصائب الدنيا،

 لأن العقوبات الدنيوية مسببات تنشأ عن أسبابها،

 فلا يلزم أن ترفعها التوبة

 إلا بعناية إلهية خاصة )

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:
> 
>  « لا بد من أذى لكل من كان في الدنيا،
>  فإن لم يصبر على الأذى
>  في طاعة الله 
> بل اختار المعصية، 
> كان ما يحصل له من الشر 
> أعظم مما فرّ منه بكثير،
> 
> ...



*ثم قال رحمه الله : " بل قدم الخوف من الخالق على الخوف من المخلوق وإن آذاه بالحبس والكذب فإنها كذبت عليه ; فزعمت أنه راودها ثم حبسته بعد ذلك . "*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بارك الله فيكم يا أم علي

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى: 

{ قَالَتْ إِنَّ الْمُلُوكَ إِذَا دَخَلُوا قَرْيَةً أَفْسَدُوهَا 

وَجَعَلُوا أَعِزَّةَ أَهْلِهَا أَذِلَّةً

 وَكَذَلِكَ يَفْعَلُونَ }

 [النمل: 34].


قال الشوكاني:

 ( وجعلوا أعزة أهلها أذلة أي:
 أهانوا أشرافها، 
وحطوا مراتبهم، 
فصاروا عند ذلك أذلة،

 وإنما يفعلون ذلك لأجل أن يتمَّ لهم المُلك، 
وتستحكم لهم الوطأة،
 وتتقرر لهم في قلوبهم المهابة ) .


وقال القاسمي: 

( معنى قولها: 

إِنَّ الْمُلُوكَ إِذَا دَخَلُوا قَرْيَةً

 أي عنوة وقهرًا،

 أَفْسَدُوهَا أي أخربوها، 

وَجَعَلُوا أَعِزَّةَ أَهْلِهَا أَذِلَّةً

 أي بالقهر، والغلبة،

 والقتل، والأسر، ونهب الأموال،

 وَكَذَلِكَ يَفْعَلُونَ )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى:

 { وَقُلِ الْحَمْدُ لِلّهِ 

الَّذِي لَمْ يَتَّخِذْ وَلَدًا 

وَلَم يَكُن لَّهُ شَرِيكٌ فِي الْمُلْكِ 

وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلِيٌّ مِّنَ الذُّلَّ 

وَكَبِّرْهُ تَكْبِيرًا }

 [الإسراء:111].


قال الطبري:

 ( ولم يكن له ولي من الذُّل )

 يقول: 

ولم يكن له حليف حالفه من الذُّل الذي به، 

لأنَّ من كان ذا حاجة إلى نصرة غيره،

 فذليل مهين،

 ولا يكون من كان ذليلًا مهينًا 

يحتاج إلى ناصر إلهًا يطاع ) . 


قال ابن كثير: 

( ولم يكن له ولي من الذُّل ) أي:

 ليس بذليل 
فيحتاج أن يكون له ولي
 أو وزير أو مشير، 

بل هو تعالى شأنه خالق الأشياء 
وحده لا شريك له، 
ومقدرها ومدبرها بمشيئته وحده لا شريك له،


 قال مجاهد في قوله:

{ وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلِيٌّ مِّنَ الذُّلَّ }:

 لم يحالف أحدًا،

 ولا يبتغي نصر أحد،

 { وكبره تكبيرًا } أي: 

عظِّمه وأجله 
عما يقول الظالمون المعتدون علوًا كبيرًا ) . 


وقال القاسمي:

 ( وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلِيٌّ مِّنَ الذُّلَّ )


أي ناصر من الذُّل ومانع له منه،
 لاعتزازه به.
 أو لم يوال أحدًا من أجل مذلة به،
 ليدفعها بموالاته ) . 


وقال ابن عطية: 

( قيد لفظ الآية 
نفي الولاية لله عز وجل
 بطريق الذُّل وعلى جهة الانتصار، 

إذ ولايته موجودة بتفضله ورحمته
 لمن والى من صالحي عباده )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ذم الذُّل والنهي عنه



أولاً :
في السنة النبوية


في الحديث: 

( ليبلغن هذا الأمر ما بلغ الليل والنهار،

 ولا يترك الله بيت مدر ولا وبر 

إلا أدخله الله هذا الدين،

 بعزِّ عزيز

 أو بذلِّ ذليل،

 عزًّا يعزُّ الله به الإسلام، 

وذُلًّا يذلُّ الله به الكفر ) .


 وكان تميم الداري، يقول:

 ( قد عرفت ذلك في أهل بيتي،

 لقد أصاب من أسلم منهم الخير والشرف والعز،

 ولقد أصاب من كان منهم كافرًا 

الذُّل والصَّغار والجزية ).


قال المباركفوري: 

( وذل. بضم الذال. ذليل.

 أي: أو يذله الله بها – كلمة الإسلام - حيث أباها 

بذل سبي أو قتال 

حتى ينقادون لها طوعًا أو كرهًا،

 أو يذعن لها ببذل الجزية، 


والحديث مقتبس من قوله تعالى:

 { هُوَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَ رَسُولَهُ بِالْهُدَى
 وَدِينِ الْحَقِّ

 لِيُظْهِرَهُ عَلَى الدِّينِ كُلِّهِ

 وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْمُشْرِكُونَ } 

[التوبة: 33]،


 ثم فسر العزَّ والذُّلَّ 

بقوله إما يعزهم الله أو يذلهم

 ( فيدينون لها ) بفتح الياء أي:

 فيطيعون وينقادون لها،

 من دان الناس أي: ذلوا وأطاعوا ) .


وقال الألباني:

 ( مما لا شكَّ فيه أنَّ تحقيق هذا الانتشار

 يستلزم أن يعود المسلمون أقوياء

 في معنوياتهم ومادياتهم وسلاحهم

 حتى يستطيعوا أن يتغلبوا على قوى الكفر والطغيان )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وعن حذيفة بن اليمان رضي الله عنه،
 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 ( لا ينبغي للمؤمن

 أن يُذلَّ نفسه. 

قالوا: وكيف يذلُّ نفسه؟ 

قال: 

يتعرض من البلاء لما لا يطيق ) . 


ومعنى الحديث

لا يجوز للمؤمن أن يأتي 

ما يكون سببًا في ذُله وهوانه

 بالتعرض لما لا يطيق من البلاء، 


كأن يأمر بالمعروف،

 وينهي عن المنكر

 من لا يسلم غالبًا من أذاه 

على نفسه وماله وأهله، 

فليس له والحال كذلك 

أن يأمر أو ينهى

 لما يترتب عليه من ذل وهوان للمؤمن .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

آثار الذُّل

1- ضعف النفس وهوانها.


2- الاستضعاف من الآخرين، 
والاحتقار،
 والاستهانة بالذليل.


3- لحوق الخزي والعار 
بالإنسان الذليل
 والأمة الذليلة.


4- ضياع الحقوق.


5- تغلب الأعداء والهزيمة. 


6- ضعف الإرادة
 والتخلف عن الرقي والريادة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أقسام الذُّل

ينقسم الذُّل إلى محمود ومذموم:


الذُّل المذموم :


وهو التذلل لغير الله 
على وجه الهوان 
والضعف 
والصَّغار 
والانكسار 
والذلة.


الذُّل المحمود:

قال الراغب الأصفهاني:

 ( الذُّل متى كان من جهة الإنسان نفسه لنفسه فمحمود، 

نحو قوله تعالى: 

{ أَذِلَّةٍ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ }


 [المائدة: 54]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

- ويشمل الذُّل المحمود: 

1- الذُّل لله سبحانه وتعالى:

وهذا الذُّل عنوان العز والشرف 
والنصر في الدنيا والآخرة.

قال عمر بن عبد العزيز:

 ( لا يتقي اللهَ عبدٌ
 حتى يجد طعم الذل ) . 

وقال الذهبي:

 ( من خصائص الإلهية
 العبودية
 التي قامت على ساقين 
لا قوام لها بدونهما: 

غاية الحب 
مع غاية الذُّل 
هذا تمام العبودية،

 وتفاوت منازل الخلق فيها 
بحسب تفاوتهم في هذين الأصلين،

 فمن أعطى حبه وذله وخضوعه
 لغير الله 
فقد شبهه في خالص حقه )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

2- الذُّل للمؤمنين:

وهو بمعنى
 التراحم والتواضع والعطف،

 وليس بمعنى التذلل والانكسار 
على وجه الضعف والخور.

قال تعالى:

 { يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مَن يَرْتَدَّ مِنكُمْ عَن دِينِهِ 
فَسَوْفَ يَأْتِي اللّهُ
 بِقَوْمٍ يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ
 أَذِلَّةٍ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ 
أَعِزَّةٍ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ
 يُجَاهِدُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ 
وَلاَ يَخَافُونَ لَوْمَةَ لآئِمٍ 

ذَلِكَ فَضْلُ اللّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَن يَشَاء
وَاللّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ }

 [المائدة:54].


قال ابن القيم:

 ( لما كان الذُّل منهم ذلَّ رحمة وعطف وشفقة وإخبات 
عدَّاه بأداة على تضمينًا لمعاني هذه الأفعال.

 فإنَّه لم يرد به ذلَّ الهوان
 الذي صاحبه ذليل. 

وإنما هو ذلُّ اللين والانقياد 
الذي صاحبه ذلول، 
فالمؤمن ذلول) . 


وقال الطبري:

 ( { أَذِلَّةٍ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ }

 أرقَّاء عليهم، رحماء بهم... 

ويعني بقوله:{ أَعِزَّةٍ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ }

 أشداء عليهم، غُلَظاء بهم ) .


وقال ابن كثير: 

( قوله تعالى:

{ أَذِلَّةٍ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ 
أَعِزَّةٍ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ }

هذه صفات المؤمنين الكُمَّل
 أن يكون أحدهم متواضعًا لأخيه ووليه، 
متعززًا على خصمه وعدوه )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

3- الذُّل للوالدين: 


قال تعالى:

 { وَاخْفِضْ لَهُمَا جَنَاحَ الذُّلِّ مِنَ الرَّحْمَةِ 

وَقُل رَّبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا

 كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيرًا }

[الإسراء:24].


قال الطبري:

 ( يقول تعالى ذكره: 

وكن لهما ذليلًا رحمة منك بهما،

 تطيعهما فيما أمراك به 

مما لم يكن لله معصية،

 ولا تخالفهما فيما أحبَّا ) .


وقال السعدي: 

( تواضع لهما ذلًّا لهما ورحمة واحتسابًا للأجر؛ 

لا لأجل الخوف منهما

 أو الرجاء لما لهما،

 ونحو ذلك من المقاصد

 التي لا يؤجر عليها العبد )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أسباب الوقوع في الذلِّ المذموم
 

1- الإشراك بالله تعالى 
والابتداع في الدين: 


قال تعالى: 

*﴿* *إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا* *الْعِجْلَ*
*سَيَنَالُهُمْ* *غَضَبٌ* *مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ*
*وَذِلَّةٌ* *فِي* *الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا*
*وَكَذَٰلِكَ نَجْزِي* *الْمُفْتَرِينَ* *﴾*



[الأعراف: 152] 

قال الطبري: 

( يقول تعالى ذكره:  

*﴿ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا الْعِجْلَ* ﴾ إلهًا  

*﴿ سَيَنَالُهُمْ غَضَبٌ** مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ* ﴾ 

بتعجيل الله لهم ذلك 

*﴿* *وَذِلَّةٌ* ﴾ وهي الهوان، 

لعقوبة الله إياهم على كفرهم بربهم 

*﴿ فِي** الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا* ﴾ 

في عاجل الدنيا قبل آجل الآخرة ) . 


وقال الشاطبي:  

( كلُّ من ابتدع في دين الله، 
فهو ذليل حقير بسبب بدعته،  

وإن ظهر لبادي الرأي عزُّه وجبروته، 
فهم في أنفسهم أذلاء. 

وأيضًا فإنَّ الذلة الحاضرة بين أيدينا 
موجودة في غالب الأحوال،  

ألا ترى أحوال المبتدعة في زمان التابعين،
وفيما بعد ذلك ؟  

حتى تلبسوا بالسلاطين، 
ولاذوا بأهل الدنيا، 
 

ومن لم يقدر على ذلك،
استخفى ببدعته، 
وهرب بها عن مخالطة الجمهور، 
وعمل بأعمالها على التقية )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

2- محاربة الله ورسوله 
ومخالفة أمرهما:
 
قال تعالى:

 { إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُحَادُّونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ 
أُوْلَئِكَ فِي الأَذَلِّينَ }

 [المجادلة: 20].


قال ابن كثير:

 ( يقول تعالى مخبرًا عن الكفار المعاندين 
المحادين لله ورسوله، 

يعني: الذين هم في حدٍّ والشرع في حدٍّ،

أي: مجانبون للحق مشاقون له،
 هم في ناحية والهدى في ناحية،

{ أُوْلَئِكَ فِي الأَذَلِّينَ }
 أي:

 في الأشقياء المبعدين
 المطرودين عن الصواب، 
الأذلين في الدنيا والآخرة ) . 


وقال الشوكاني: 

( أولئك في الأذلين

 أي:

 أولئك المحادون لله ورسوله،
 المتصفون بتلك الصفات المتقدمة،
 من جملة من أذلَّه الله
 من الأمم السابقة واللاحقة؛ 

لأنهم لما حادوا الله ورسوله
 صاروا من الذُّل بهذا المكان.

 قال عطاء:

 يريد الذُّل في الدنيا 
والخزي في الآخرة )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

3- النفاق 
والاعتزاز بغير الله سبحانه وتعالى:

قال تعالى:

{ يَقُولُونَ لَئِن رَّجَعْنَا إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ
 لَيُخْرِجَنَّ الأَعَزُّ مِنْهَا الأَذَلَّ 

وَلِلَّهِ الْعِزَّةُ وَلِرَسُولِهِ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ 

وَلَكِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ لا يَعْلَمُونَ }

[المنافقون: 8].


قال الكلاباذي:

 ( قال الله عز وجل لَيُخْرِجَنَّ الأَعَزُّ مِنْهَا الأَذَلَّ، 
فكان الأذل هو الأعز عند نفسه بكثرة أتباعه وكثرة أنصاره..،
 فالذلة 
هي التعزز بمن لا يملك لنفسه ضرًّا ولا نفعًا،
 ولا يملك موتًا 
ولا حياة 
ولا نشورًا، 


فهو كما قال الله عز وجل: 

{ ضَعُفَ الطَّالِبُ وَالْمَطْلُوبُ }

 [الحج: 73]، 

فلا أذلَّ ممن ردَّ إلى نفسه الأمَّارة بالسوء،
 وانفرد في متابعة هواه،
 وظُلمة رأيه،

 وانقطع عمن له العزة، 
فإنَّ العزة لله، ولرسوله، وللمؤمنين..

 فيجوز أن يكون الذلة 
التي أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
بالتعوذ منها 

متابعة الهوى في دين الله عز وجل، 
والتعزز بما دون الله تعالى )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

4- استمراء المعاصي 
وتسويف التوبة:


قال تعالى: 

{ ضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الذِّلَّةُ أَيْنَ مَا ثُقِفُواْ
 إِلاَّ بِحَبْلٍ مِّنْ اللّهِ وَحَبْلٍ مِّنَ النَّاسِ 

وَبَآؤُوا بِغَضَبٍ مِّنَ اللّهِ 
وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الْمَسْكَنَةُ 

ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُواْ يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللّهِ 
وَيَقْتُلُونَ الأَنبِيَاء بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ 
ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَوا 
وَّكَانُواْ يَعْتَدُونَ }

 [آل عمران: 112].


قال أبو حيان الأندلسي:

 ( لما ذكر تعالى حلول العقوبة بهم 
من ضرب الذلة والمسكنة،
 والمباءة بالغضب،

 بيَّن علة ذلك،

 فبدأ بأعظم الأسباب في ذلك، 
وهو كفرهم بآيات الله.

 ثم ثنَّى بما يتلو ذلك في العظم،
 وهو قتل الأنبياء،

 ثم أعقب ذلك بما يكون من المعاصي، 
وما يتعدَّى من الظلم ) . 

وقال الحسن البصري:

  (أما والله،
 لئن تدقدقت بهم الهماليج
 ووطئت الرحال أعقابهم،

 إنَّ ذلَّ المعاصي لفي قلوبهم،
 ولقد أبى الله أن يعصيه عبد
 إلا أذلَّه)

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

5- الكبر والأنفة عن قبول الحق:


قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 ( يُحشر المتكبرون يوم القيامة
 أمثال الذر في صورة الرجال، 
يغشاهم الذُّل 
من كلِّ مكان ) .


قال ابن القيم: 

( من تعاظم وتكبر 
ودعا الناس إلى إطرائه في المدح والتعظيم
 والخضوع والرجاء،
 وتعليق القلب به خوفًا ورجاءً 
والتجاءً واستعانةً،

 فقد تشبه بالله
 ونازعه في ربوبيته وإلهيته،

 وهو حقيق بأن يهينه غاية الهوان،
 ويذله غاية الذل، 
ويجعله تحت أقدام خلقه ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

6- اتباع الهوى:

قال تعالى:

 { أَفَرَأَيْتَ مَنِ اتَّخَذَ إِلَهَهُ هَوَاهُ 
وَأَضَلَّهُ اللَّهُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ 
وَخَتَمَ عَلَى سَمْعِهِ وَقَلْبِهِ 
وَجَعَلَ عَلَى بَصَرِهِ غِشَاوَةً 

فَمَن يَهْدِيهِ مِن بَعْدِ اللَّهِ 
أَفَلا تَذَكَّرُونَ }

 [الجاثية: 23].


( قال ابن تيمية:

 من قهره هواه ذلَّ وهان،
 وهلك وباد ) .


 وقال ابن القيم: 

( لكلِّ عبد بداية ونهاية،

 فمن كانت بدايته اتباع الهوى 
كانت نهايته الذُّل والصَّغار
 والحرمان 
والبلاء المتبوع 
بحسب ما اتبع من هواه،

 بل يصير له ذلك في نهايته عذابًا
 يعذب به في قلبه ) .



وقال ابن القيم أيضًا:

 ( تجد في المتبع لهواه

 - من ذلِّ النفس 
ووضاعتها
 ومهانتها 
وخستها 
وحقارتها 

ما جعله الله سبحانه فيمن عصاه...

 وقد جعل الله سبحانه العزَّ
 قرين طاعته، 

والذُّل قرين معصيته )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

7- مفارقة جماعة المسلمين:  

قال الله تعالى: 
{ وَمَن يُشَاقِقِ الرَّسُولَ 
مِن بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ الْهُدَى 
وَيَتَّبِعْ غَيْرَ سَبِيلِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  
نُوَلِّهِ مَا تَوَلَّى 
وَنُصْلِهِ جَهَنَّمَ وَسَاءتْ مَصِيرًا } 
[النساء: 115]. 

قال الكلاباذي: 
(فمن ...خالف أولياء الله عز وجل
باتباعه غير سبيلهم،  
فهو الوحيد ...،
الشريد، 
الطريد،
الحقير،
الذليل،
.... القليل،
جليس الشيطان، 
وبغيض الرحمن، 

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
[ عليكم بالجماعة، 
فإنَّ الذئب يأخذ الشاة...)

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

8- البخل وشيوع الربا 
وأكل أموال الناس بالباطل: 

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 ( إذا ضنَّ الناس بالدينار والدرهم،
 وتبايعوا بالعينة، 
وتبعوا أذناب البقر، 
وتركوا الجهاد في سبيل الله، 
سلط الله عليهم ذلًّا
 لا يرفعه حتى يراجعوا دينهم )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

9- إيذاء الصالحين واحتقارهم: 

قال تعالى:

{ إِنَّ أَكْرَمَكُمْ عِندَ اللَّهِ أَتْقَاكُمْ 

إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ خَبِيرٌ }

 [الحجرات: 13].


وقال تعالى:

 { فَلا تُزَكُّوا أَنفُسَكُمْ 

هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنِ اتَّقَى }

 [النجم:32 ].


قال المناوي:

 ( فينبغي للإنسان أن لا يحتقر أحدًا،
 فربما كان المحتقر أطهر قلبًا،
 وأزكى عملًا،
 وأخلص نية،
 فإن احتقار عباد الله يورث الخسران، 
ويورث الذُّل والهوان )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

10- سؤال الناس
 والتطلع لما في أيديهم:

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 ( لأن يأخذ أحدكم حبله،
 فيأتي بحزمة الحطب على ظهره فيبيعها،
 فيكفّ الله بها وجهه،
 خير له من أن يسأل الناس؛
 أعطوه أو منعوه ) .


قال ابن حجر:

 ( فيه الحض على التعفف عن المسألة، 
والتنزه عنها،
 ولو امتهن المرء نفسه في طلب الرزق،
 وارتكب المشقة في ذلك، 

ولولا قبح المسألة في نظر الشرع
 لم يفضل ذلك عليها، 

وذلك لما يدخل على السائل من ذل السؤال، 
ومن ذل الرد إذا لم يعط ) .


وقال ابن مفلح:

 ( أولى الناس بحفظ المال،
 وتنمية اليسير منه،
 والقناعة بقليله توفيرًا لحفظ الدين والجاه، 
والسلامة من مننِ العوامِ الأراذلِ

 -العالم الذي فيه دين،
 وله أنفة من الذل)

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

11- موالاة الكافرين: 

قال تعالى:


{ الَّذِينَ يَتَّخِذُونَ الْكَافِرِينَ

 أَوْلِيَاء مِن دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ

 أَيَبْتَغُونَ عِندَهُمُ الْعِزَّةَ

 فَإِنَّ العِزَّةَ لِلّهِ جَمِيعًا }

[النساء:139].

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

12- التحزب والتفرق وتنافر القلوب:

جاءت نصوص عديدة في الشريعة
 تحذر من التحزب والتفرق، 

لما لذلك من أثر سلبي من ضعف قوة المسلمين،
 وذهاب عزهم 
ولحوق الذُّل والمهانة بهم.


قال تعالى:

{ وَاعْتَصِمُواْ بِحَبْلِ اللّهِ جَمِيعًا 
وَلاَ تَفَرَّقُواْ 

وَاذْكُرُواْ نِعْمَةَ اللّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ 
إِذْ كُنتُمْ أَعْدَاء
فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِكُمْ
 فَأَصْبَحْتُم بِنِعْمَتِهِ إِخْوَانًا 

وَكُنتُمْ عَلَىَ شَفَا حُفْرَةٍ مِّنَ النَّارِ 
فَأَنقَذَكُم مِّنْهَا 
كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ 
لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ }

 [آل عمران:103].


وقال تعالى:

{ وَلاَ تَكُونُواْ كَالَّذِينَ
تَفَرَّقُواْ وَاخْتَلَفُواْ 
مِن بَعْدِ مَا جَاءهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ 
وَأُوْلَـئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ }

 [آل عمران 105].



وقال تعالى:

{ وَأَطِيعُواْ اللّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ 
وَلاَ تَنَازَعُواْ فَتَفْشَلُواْ 
وَتَذْهَبَ رِيحُكُمْ 
وَاصْبِرُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ }

 [الأنفال: 46].

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الوسائل المعينة على دفع الذل واجتنابه
 
1- الإيمان بالله
 والمداومة على العمل الصالح:

قال الله تعالى:

{ لِّلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُواْ الْحُسْنَى وَزِيَادَةٌ 

وَلاَ يَرْهَقُ وُجُوهَهُمْ قَتَرٌ وَلاَ ذِلَّةٌ

 أُوْلَـئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ
 هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ }

[يونس: 26].


قال ابن كثير:

 ( يخبر تعالى أنَّ لمن أحسن العمل في الدنيا
 بالإيمان والعمل الصالح 
أبدله الحسنى في الدار الآخرة..


{ وَلاَ يَرْهَقُ وُجُوهَهُمْ قَتَرٌ }

أي: قتام وسواد في عرصات المحشر، 
كما يعتري وجوه الكفرة الفجرة
 من القترة والغبرة،

{ وَلاَ ذِلَّةٌ }

 أي: هوان وصغار،

 أي: لا يحصل لهم إهانة في الباطن ولا في الظاهر،

 بل هم كما قال تعالى في حقهم: 

{ فَوَقَاهُمُ اللَّهُ شَرَّ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ 
وَلَقَّاهُمْ نَضْرَةً وَسُرُورًا }

[الإنسان: 11] 

أي: نضرة في وجوههم، 

وسرورًا في قلوبهم )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

2- الاعتزاز بالله، 
والتمسك بدينه، وتطبيق شريعته:

قال أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه:

 ( إنا كنا أذلَّ قوم فأعزنا الله بالإسلام، 

فمهما نطلب العزة بغير ما أعزنا الله به 

أذلنا الله ) .


وقال الحسن بن علي رضي الله عنهما:
 علمني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
كلمات أقولهن في قنوت الوتر
- وفيه -:

 ( إنه لا يذل من واليت، 
تباركت ربنا وتعاليت ) .


قال بدر الدين العيني: 

(قوله: ( من واليت ) فاعل

 ( لا يذل ) أي: من واليته بمعنى:

 لا يذل من كنت له ولنا 
حافظًا وناصرًا )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال قتادة:

 ( قوله:

 { وَكُنتُمْ عَلَىَ شَفَا حُفْرَةٍ مِّنَ النَّارِ
 فَأَنقَذَكُم مِّنْهَا
 كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ
 لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ }

[آل عمران: 103]،


 كان هذا الحي من العرب أذل الناس ذلًّا،
 وأشقاه عيشًا، وأبينه ضلالة،
 وأعراه جلودًا، وأجوعه بطونًا، 

مكعومين على رأس حجر بين الأسدين: 
فارس، والروم، 

لا والله ما في بلادهم يومئذ من شيء يحسدون عليه،
 من عاش منهم عاش شقيًّا،
 ومن مات رُدِّيَ في النار، 
يؤكلون ولا يأكلون،

 والله ما نعلم قبيلًا يومئذ من حاضر الأرض،
 كانوا فيها أصغر حظًّا وأدق فيها شأنًا منهم،

 حتى جاء الله عزَّ وجلَّ بالإسلام،
 فورثكم به الكتاب،
 وأحلَّ لكم به دار الجهاد،
 ووضع لكم به من الرزق، 
وجعلكم به ملوكًا على رقاب الناس، 
وبالإسلام أعطى الله ما رأيتم،

 فاشكروا نعمه،

 فإنَّ ربكم منعم يحبُّ الشاكرين، 
وإنَّ أهل الشكر في مزيد الله،
 فتعالى ربنا وتبارك )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

4- موالاة الله ورسوله وصالح المؤمنين:


قال تعالى:

 { يَقُولُونَ لَئِن رَّجَعْنَا إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ 
لَيُخْرِجَنَّ الأَعَزُّ مِنْهَا الأَذَلَّ 

وَلِلَّهِ الْعِزَّةُ وَلِرَسُولِهِ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ 

وَلَكِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ لا يَعْلَمُونَ }

 [المنافقون: 8].


فالعزة لله سبحانه ولرسوله وللمؤمنين،

 ومن والاهم وسار على هداهم
 ينتفي عنه ذل الدنيا والآخرة، 
ويحصل له عز الدنيا والآخرة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

5- طاعة الله ورسوله:


قال تعالى:

 { يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ
 أَطِيعُواْ اللّهَ 
وَأَطِيعُواْ الرَّسُولَ 
وَأُوْلِي الأَمْرِ مِنكُمْ 

فَإِن تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ 
فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى اللّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ 

إِن كُنتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ
 ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَحْسَنُ تَأْوِيلاً }

 [ النساء: 59].


( لو أطاعوه -الرسول- 
لما أصابهم ما لحقهم من الذُّل والهوان
 بالفشل والهزيمة في الحرب تارة؛
 والقتل والأسر تارة أخرى، 
وبالعجز المبين 
عن أن يقفوا في سبيل دعوته،
 ويمنعوا انتشارها في أقطار المعمورة، 
ويحولوا دون دخول الناس في دين الله أفواجًا، 

وما كان عنادهم ولا مجادلتهم 
عن يقين يعتقدونه،
 ولا شبه لم يجل الشك عنها، 

ولكن تكبرًا وعتوًا؛ 

مخافة أن تزول عنهم مناصب توارثوها،
 ومظاهر تخيلوا أن العز والمجد
 في المحافظة عليها )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

6- مخالفة هوى النفس: 


قال ابن تيمية:

 (من قهر هواه عزَّ وساد) . 


و قال ابن القيم: 

( من كانت بدايته مخالفة هواه وطاعة داعي رشده ،
كانت نهايته العز والشرف والغنى،
 والجاه عند الله وعند الناس، 


قال أبو علي الدقاق:

 من ملك شهوته في حال شبيبته
 أعزه الله تعالى في حال كهولته )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

7- القناعة والزهد في الدنيا: 


وهما سبب الخير في الدنيا والآخرة،

 فالحرص على الدنيا 
وتحصيل أكثر ما يستطاع منها؛ 
يفقد الإنسان الورع،
 فلا يبالي أخذها بعزة نفس
 أو ذُلها، 
من حلال أو حرام .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

8- الاعتصام بحبل الله، ونبذ الخلافات:


قال تعالى:

{ وَاعْتَصِمُواْ بِحَبْلِ اللّهِ جَمِيعًا
 وَلاَ تَفَرَّقُواْ }

 [آل عمران: 103].


وعن أبي موسى رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 

( إن المؤمن للمؤمن كالبنيان، 
يشد بعضه بعضًا،
 وشبك أصابعه ) . 


ففي الاتحاد عزة وقوة،
 وفي التفرق ذُل وضعف.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

9- الأخذ بالأسباب المادية والمعنوية
 للعز والقوة: 

قال الله تعالى:

{ وَأَعِدُّواْ لَهُم مَّا اسْتَطَعْتُم مِّن قُوَّةٍ 

وَمِن رِّبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ 

تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدْوَّ اللّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ 

وَآخَرِينَ مِن دُونِهِمْ

 لاَ تَعْلَمُونَهُمُ 

اللّهُ يَعْلَمُهُمْ } 

[الأنفال: 60].

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أقوال في الذُّل

- قال الحسن البصري: 

( لقد أبى الله 
أن يعصيه عبد
 إلا أذلَّه )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وكان أحمد يدعو:

 (اللهم أعزَّنا بالطاعة، 

ولا تذلَّنا بالمعصية)

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال الحكيم:

 ( من اعتزَّ بمخلوق ذلَّ )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الذُّل في أمثال العرب: 

- كان جملًا فاستنوق.
 أي صار ناقة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

كان حمارًا فاستأتن:

أي صار أتانًا 
بعد أن كان حمارًا.

 يُضرب للرجل يهون بعد العز

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

- ذُلٌّ؛ لو أجد ناصرًا:

أصله أن الحارث بن أبي شمر الغساني، 
سأل أنس بن أبي الحجير عن بعض الأمر،
 فأخبره؛ 
فلطمه الحارث، 

فقال أنس: 
ذل لو أجد ناصرًا.

 فلطمه ثانية،

 فقال:

 لو نهيت الأولى 
لم تلطم الثانية

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ذم الذُّل في واحة الشعر

قال المتنبي: 


وإلا تمتْ تحتَ السيوفِ مكرَّمًا

تَمُتْ وتُقاسي الذُّلَ غيرَ مكرمِ

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال أيضًا: 

ذلَّ مَن يغبطُ الذليلَ بعيشٍ

رُبَّ عيشٍ أخفُّ منه الحِمامُ


مَن يهُنْ يسهلِ الهوانُ عليه


ما لجرحٍ بميتٍ إيلامُ

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال الشاعر: 

كم مِن عزيزٍ أُعْقِب الذُّلَّ عزُّه

فأصبح مرحومًا وقد كان يُحْسَدُ

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال جرير: 

بكى دَوْبَلٌ لا يُرقئُ الله دمعَه

ألا إنما يبكي مِن الذُّلِ دَوْبَلُ

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال زهير: 

ومَن لا يَزَلْ يسترحلُ الناسَ نفسَه

ولا يُعْفِها يومًا مِن الذُّلِّ يندمِ

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال طرفة: 

بطيءٍ عن الجُلَّى سريعٍ إلى الخَنا

ذليلٍ بأجماعِ الرجالِ مُلَهَّدِ

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال النابغة الجعدي: 

يا أيُّها الناسُ هل ترون

إلى فارسَ بادتْ وأنفُها رغِمَا


أمسَوْا عبيدًا يرعون شاءَكمُ

كأنَّما كان ملكُهم حلمَا


أو سبأَ الحاضرين مأربَ

إذ يبنون مِن دونِ سيلِه العَرِمَا


فمُزِّقوا في البلادِ واغترفوا

الذُّلَ وذاقوا البأساءَ والعدمَا


وبُدِّلوا السِّدْرَ والأراكَ به

الخمطَ وأضحى البنيانُ منهدمَا

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال ابن الأعرابي: 

إذا كان بابُ الذُّلِّ مِن جانبِ الغِنى

سموتُ إلى العلياءِ مِن جانبِ الفقرِ

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لا تغبطن ذليلاً في معيشته     

 فالموت أهون من عيش على مضضِ

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

تجافت به الدنيا فعاش ذليلا 

ولم يغنه فرط الذكاء فتيلا

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*{* *قل اللهم مالك الملك*
* تؤتي الملك من تشاء*
* وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء*
* وتعز من تشاء* 

*وتذلُّ من تشاء* 


*بيدك ال**خير* 
*إنك على كل شيء قدير* 

*تولج الليل في النهار* 
*وتولج النهار في الليل* 

*وتخرج الحي من الميت* 
*وتخرج الميت من الحي* 

*وترزق من تش**اء بغير حساب* *}*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال أبو العتاهية

 أذَلَّ الحِرْصُ والطَّمَعُ الرِّقابَا

  وقَد يَعفو الكَريمُ، إذا استَرَابَا

  إذا اتَّضَحَ الصَّوابُ فلا تَدْعُهُ 

 فإنّكَ قلّما ذُقتَ الصّوابَا

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

{ أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَسْجُدُ لَهُ 
 مَن فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ 
 وَمَن فِي  الْأَرْضِ 
 وَالشَّمْسُ 
 وَالْقَمَرُ 
 وَالنُّجُومُ 
 وَالْجِبَالُ 
 وَالشَّجَرُ  
 وَالدَّوَابُّ 
 وَكَثِيرٌ مِّنَ النَّاسِ ۖ 

 وَكَثِيرٌ حَقَّ عَلَيْهِ  الْعَذَابُ ۗ 

 وَمَن يُهِنِ اللَّهُ 
 فَمَا لَهُ مِن مُّكْرِمٍ ۚ 

 إِنَّ  اللَّهَ يَفْعَلُ مَا يَشَاءُ }

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أيها الذليل 

ارفع رأسك قليلا لترى فإن البيع مرتخصٌ وغال

مسكين !

 ينظر أسفل منه يراقب الوحل وقذارته !

 ولو رفع رأسه قليلا لرأى السماء وبريقها !! !! 


- فما أشقاه .! وما أسوأه من بدل !! 

- : يلهث هنا! .. هنـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــاك ! 

باحثـــا عن فتات لن يشبعه! ، ولن يغنيه ! 


- ولو صبر لنال .. ولطاول المجد في عليائه 

ولكنه إيثار العاجل ، واستبطاء الآجل


- ولكنه الهوان ، والرضى بالدون !! 

- فلا عقلٌ ، ولا حزم 

- فيا لهوان الهمة !! ودناءة المطلب!! 

فاربأ بنفسك عن هذا الذل ، 

وترفع بها أن تعيش أسيرا لقول فلان ! أو رأي علان


- وشد الرحال إلى من تُبتغى عنده الآمال ،

إلى الملك الديان ، الذي بيده الجنان ، الرحيم الرحمن

- فإنما بيده مقاليد الأمور ومفاتيح القلوب


فارفع رأسك قليلا .. 

لتسمو ..بروحك ..بهدفك .. بمطلبك .. بهمتك

فإن البيع مرتخص وغال !! 

- كفاك تثاقلا وسقوطا في الوحل ... 

فإن من سقط فيه اعتاد على القتر والنتن والأكدار

حتى لا ينكر نفسه ولا تنكر عليه !!!!

فارفع رأسك قليلا لترى ...


منقول باختصار وتصرف

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

> تجافت به الدنيا فعاش ذليلا 
> 
> ولم يغنه فرط الذكاء فتيلا


نعوذ بالله من الذل وأهله

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لئن فخرت بأقوام مضوا سلفاً

لقد صدقت ولكن بئس ما خلفوا


إيـاكم و لجـام الـذل !!




http://saaid.net/aldawah/308.htm

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*(  ما أسباب الذُّل ؟  )* 


*فضيلة الشيخ زيد بن مسفر البحري*
 

http://www.albahre.com/publish/article_4545.php

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

من الأخلاق المذمومة

الذُّل

http://www.dorar.net/enc/akhlaq/2201

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ضريبة الذُّل


http://articles.islamweb.net/Media/i...ng=A&id=183329

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

سبب حالة 
الذُّل والهوان


http://www.alhawali.com/index.cfm?me...contentID=3658

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أسباب الذُّل
 وطريق الخلاص

http://www.alminbar.net/alkhutab/khu...?mediaURL=6814

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الذُّل بعد العز

http://www.alukah.net/sharia/0/31651/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الذُّل والهوان 
جزاء من ترك أمر الله                            
 

     عن جبير بن نفير قال : 
لما فُتحت قبرص فُرِّق بين أهلها ،
 فبكى بعضهم إلى بعض ،

 فرأيت أبا الدرداء جالساً وحده يبكي .

    فقلت : يا أبا الدرداء ، 
ما يبكيك في يوم أعز الله فيه الإسلام وأهله ؟!

    فقال :
 ويحك يا جبير !، 
ما أهون الخلق على الله عز وجل
 إذا أضاعوا أمره ،
  بينما هي أمةٌ قاهرةٌ ظاهرة ،
 لهم الملك ،
 تركوا أمرَ الله ،
 فصاروا إلى ما  ترى !.

http://almunajjid.com/thoughts/963

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

[ الداء والدواء ]

فَصْلٌ
هَوَانُ الْعَاصِي عَلَى رَبِّهِ:

وَمِنْهَا: 
أَنَّ الْمَعْصِيَةَ سَبَبٌ لِهَوَانِ الْعَبْد عَلَى رَبِّهِ
 وَسُقُوطِهِ مِنْ عَيْنِهِ.

قَالَ الْحَسَنُ الْبَصْرِيُّ: 
هَانُوا عَلَيْهِ فَعَصَوْهُ، 
وَلَوْ عَزُّوا عَلَيْهِ لَعَصَمَهُمْ،

 وَإِذَا هَانَ الْعَبْدُ عَلَى اللَّهِ لَمْ يُكْرِمْهُ أَحَدٌ،
 كَمَا قَالَ اللَّهُ: 

{ وَمَنْ يُهِنِ اللَّهُ 
فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ مُكْرِمٍ } 

[سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ: 18]

 وَإِنْ عَظَّمَهُمُ النَّاسُ فِي الظَّاهِرِ لِحَاجَتِهِمْ إِلَيْهِمْ 
أَوْ خَوْفًا مِنْ شَرِّهِمْ، 
فَهُمْ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ
أَحْقَرُ شَيْءٍ وَأَهْوَنُهُ.

http://www.al-eman.com/%D8%A7%D9%84%...&d1173394&c&p1

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

[ الداء والدواء ]
 
فَصْلٌ الْمَعْصِيَةُ تُورِثُ الذُّلَّ:

وَمِنْهَا:

 أَنَّ الْمَعْصِيَةَ تُورِثُ الذُّلَّ وَلَا بُدَّ؛

فَإِنَّ الْعِزَّ كُلَّ الْعِزِّ فِي طَاعَةِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى،

قَالَ:

 {مَنْ كَانَ يُرِيدُ الْعِزَّةَ فَلِلَّهِ الْعِزَّةُ جَمِيعًا}

 [سُورَةُ فَاطِرٍ: 10] 


أَيْ فَلْيَطْلُبْهَا بِطَاعَةِ اللَّهِ، 
فَإِنَّهُ لَا يَجِدُهَا إِلَّا فِي طَاعَةِ اللَّهِ.

وَكَانَ مِنْ دُعَاءِ بَعْضِ السَّلَفِ:

اللَّهُمَّ أَعِزَّنِي بِطَاعَتِكَ وَلَا تُذِلَّنِي بِمَعْصِيَتِكَ.

قَالَ الْحَسَنُ الْبَصْرِيُّ: 

إِنَّهُمْ وَإِنْ طَقْطَقَتْ بِهِمُ الْبِغَالُ،
 وَهَمْلَجَتْ بِهِمُ الْبَرَاذِينُ،
إِنَّ ذُلَّ الْمَعْصِيَةِ 
لَا يُفَارِقُ قُلُوبَهُمْ،

 أَبَى اللَّهُ 
إِلَّا أَنْ يُذِلَّ مَنْ عَصَاهُ.



وَقَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ الْمُبَارَكِ:

رَأَيْتُ الذُّنُوبَ تُمِيتُ الْقُلُوبَ ** وَقَدْ يُورِثُ الذُّلَّ إِدْمَانُهَا

وَتَرْكُ الذُّنُوبِ حَيَاةُ الْقُلُوبِ ** وَخَيْرٌ لِنَفْسِكَ عِصْيَانُهَا
 

http://www.al-eman.com/%D8%A7%D9%84%...&d1173394&c&p1

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول مصطفى لطفي المنفلوطي
رحمه الله تعالى  :

كل عز لم يؤيد بعلم
فإلى الذُّل يصير

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

مثل روسي :

من يُقدِّم ظهره
لا ينبغي له الشكوى
من الضربات التي يُعانيها

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال شيخ لإسلام ابن تيمية
رحمه الله تعالى :

" من عَظُم وقار الله في قلبه أن يعصيَه

وقّره الله في قلوب الخلق 
أن يُذلوه "

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول عبد الوهاب عزام:

 الفكر لا يُحد، 
واللسان لا يصمت، 
والجوارح لا تسكن،

  فإن لم تشغلها بالعظائم،
اشتغلت بالصغائر،

 وإن لم تعملها في الخير 
عملت في  الشر؛ 

فعلِّمها التحليق
تكره الإسفاف،

 وعرِّفها العز 

تنفر من الذُّل

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

القناعة خير من الضراعة 

و التقلل خير من التذلل 

و الفرار خير من الحصار

مَثَل عربي

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال إبراهيم طوقان :

الإحسان 
هو أن تصون وجه السائل
 من ماء المذلة

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال نجيب محفوظ :

فى حارتنا إما أن يكون الرجل فتوة 

وإما أن يُعدّ قفاه للصفع

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لا يراضي الذل أن ينزل به أبدا **

      إلا الجبان الوضيع النفس  والشيم **

ولا يقر على ضيم سوى رجل **

     لم يدر ما المجد في معنى ولا كلم

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ألفتم الهُون حتى صار عندكمُ**

      طبعا وبعض طباع المرء مكتسبُ**

وفارقتكم  لطول الذل نخوتكم**

      فليس يؤلمكم خسف ولا عطبُ**

كم بين صبر غدا للذل  مجتلبا**

وبين صبر غدا للعزِّ يجتلبُ

إبراهيم اليازجي

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أما الحياة فليس يرضى ذلَّها **

      إلا وضيعٌ في الورى وحقيرُ

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

كفى بكَ داءً أنْ ترَى الموْتَ شافِيَا

وَحَسْبُ المَنَايَا أنْ يكُنّ أمانِيَا

إذا كنتَ تَرْضَى أنْ تَعيشَ بذِلّةٍ

فَلا تَسْتَعِدّنّ الحُسامَ اليَمَانِيَا

المتنبي

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

نرضى الحياة على الهوان كأنما**

     كل المطامع أن نعيش إلى الغد**

ونذلُّ  ذلًا للعدى ونجلهم**

وننيلهم منا كبير المقصد**

هذي النفوس ضعيفةٌ ربيت  على **

ذلِّ الضمير وربقة المستعبد

أنيس المقدسي

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

حكم سيوفك في رقاب العذل **

وإذا نزلت بدار ذلٍّ فارحل **

واختر لنفسك منزلا تعلو به **

       أو مت كريما تحت ظل القسطل

عنترة بن شداد

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

من ترك عشيرته ذَل

مثل عربي

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

من هانت عليه نفسه
 فهو على غيره أهون

مثل عربي

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

المنية 
ولا الدنية

مثل عربي

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

تأتي الكبرياء 
فيأتي الهوان

مثل هندي

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

موت في قوة وعز 
خير 
من حياة 
في ذلٍّ وعجز

قول مأثور

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ضريبة الذل*


http://islamstory.com/ar/%D8%B6%D8%B...84%D8%B0%D9%84

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وليس يصبر للإذلال يدهمه ..

 إلا الذي بات عبد الذل حيرانا

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

- من كان ذا عضد يدرك ظلامته ...

 إن الذليل الذي ليست له عضد 

 - تنبو يداه إذا ما قل ناصره ...

 ويمنع الضيم إن اثرى له عدد

 - ولا يقيم على ضيم يسام به ...

 إلا الأذلان : عير الحي والوتد 

 - هذا على الخسف مربوط برمته ... 

وذا يُشَج فلا يرثي له أحد 

 - إن الهوان حمار الأهل يعرفه ...

 والحر ينكره والجسرة الأجد 


الملتمس

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

- فلوذوا بأدبار البيوت فإنما .. 

يلوذ الذليل بالعز ليعصما 


الحصين بن الحمام

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

- لقد صح أن الضعف ذلٌّ لأهله ..

 وأن على الأرض القوي مسيطر 

 - وأن اقتحام الهول أقرب مسلك ..

 إلى المجد إلا أنه متوعر 

الزهاوي

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قد ذلَّ من ليس له نصير ..

وخابَ من أرشده الضرير

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأعلم علما ليس بالحدس أنه ..

 أخو الذل من ذالت لديه أقاربه

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وشر ما خفته حياة ..

أدت إلى ذلة وعار

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

- لا ترضَ منزلة الذليل ولا تقم ..
 في دار مَعْجَزةٍ وأنت خبير 

 - في القوم معتصم بقوة أمره ..
ومقصِّر أودى به التقصير 

مصعب بن الزبير

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

- إذا ما أهانَ امرؤٌ نفسَه ..

فلا أكرمَ اللهُ من يُكرمُه

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إن الذليل ولو أصفى مودته ..

 ففي النفوس انقباض عن مودته 

  كل الفضائل بعد العز ضائعة .. 

أمانة الكلب لم تشفع بذلته

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

- لا يقبل الضيم إلا عاجز ضرع ..

 إذا رأى الشر يغلي قدره وجما 

 - وذو النباهة لا يرضى بمنقصة ..

 لو لم يجد غير أطراف القنا عصما 

 - وذو الدناءة لو مزَّقت جلدته ..

 بشفرة الضيم لم يحسس لها ألما 


علي بن مقرم

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال قيس بن الخطيم :

- وما بعض الإقامة في ديار ..

يُهان بها الفتى إلا بلاء 

 - وبعض الداء ملتمس شفاه ..

وداءُ النُّوكِ (1) ليسَ له دَواءُ 

======
1 - النوك بالضم ويفتح أَيضاً كما في القاموس : الحُمْق 
والأَنْوَك: الأَحْمَقُ 
وجمعه النَّوْكَى

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

من يَهُن يسهل الهوانُ عليه ..

 ما لجرح بميت إيلامُ 

المتنبي

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

- المرء يرفع نفسه ويهينُها ..

 ويزينها بفعاله ويشينُها 

 - فإذا أهانَ المرء عندك نفسَه ..

 فارغب بنفسك أن يهان مصونها 


الشريف العقيلي

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لا يعجبن مضيما حسْنُ بزَّتِه ..

 وهل تروقُ دفينا جودةُ الكفنِ 

المتنبي

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

التربية الذليلة في الصوفية

 وأثرها في إضعاف الأجيال المسلمة


http://taseel.com/display/pub/defaul...?id=8569&mot=1

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال الشاطبي: 



( كلُّ من ابتدع في دين الله، 
فهو ذليل حقير بسبب بدعته، 


وإن ظهر لبادي الرأي عزُّه وجبروته، 
فهم في أنفسهم أذلاء.


وأيضًا فإنَّ الذلة الحاضرة بين أيدينا 
موجودة في غالب الأحوال، 


ألا ترى أحوال المبتدعة في زمان التابعين،
وفيما بعد ذلك ؟ 


حتى تلبسوا بالسلاطين، 
ولاذوا بأهل الدنيا، 



ومن لم يقدر على ذلك،
استخفى ببدعته، 
وهرب بها عن مخالطة الجمهور، 
وعمل بأعمالها على التقية )

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

جزاكم الله خيرا أخانا الكريم على هذا المجهود الطيب
وأرجو منكم ألا تضيفوا في كل مشاركة هذا التوقيع الإضافي داخل المشاركة نظرا لأنه يثّقل الصفحة وربما لا يستطيع صاحب الاتصال البطيء أن يفتحها
ويكتفى فقط بالتوقيع الذي يسمح به برنامج المجلس
بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*بارك الله فيكم أستاذ أبا حاتم

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*كدعواكِ    كل    يدعي    صحة     العقلِ   ***

    ومن  ذا  الذي  يدري  بما  فيه  من  جهلِ

 ذريني   أنل   ما   لا   ينال   من    العلا   ***

    فصعبُ العلا في الصعب والسهلُ في السهلِ

 تريدين     لقيان     المعالي      رخيصةً   *** 

   ولا  بد   دون   الشهدِ   من   إبر   النحلِ

 أرادت     كلابٌ     أن     تفوزَ      بدولةٍ   *** 

   لمن   تركت   رعي    الشويهاتِ    والإبلِ

 تحاذر    هزل    المال     وهي  ذليلةٌ   *** 

   وأشهد   أن  الذلَّ    شرٌ    من    الهزلِ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قُـلْ لِلْجَبَـانِ إِذَا تَأَخَّـرَ سَرْجُـهُ .... 

هَلْ أَنْتَ مِنْ شَـرَكِ المَنِيَّـةِ نَاجِـي*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الجُبْـنُ عَارٌ وَفِي الإِقْدَامِ مَكْـرُمَةٌ ....* 

*والمَرْءُ بِالجُبْـنِ لا يَنْجُو مِنَ القَـدَرِ*​

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أم عبد الرقيب

بارك الله جهودكم

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وإياكم يا أم عبد الرقيب*

----------


## مريم ياسين

ما هذه الروعة ؟! لله درك أخي الكريم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*شكرا لكم أستاذة مريم*

----------

